# Network connection problem



## jventre (Apr 29, 2004)

I have a problem with the Directv for android app and a directv remote app that I'm wondering if anyone else has seen and can solve. I have an HR24 and an HR34 receiver. They are connected using the Whole Home setup over my home network using the directv cinema connection kit. Each dvr sees the recorded programs on the other dvr with no problem. I have a Netgear dual band router with two networks I'll call abc for the 2.4ghz network and xyz for the 5.0ghz network. Both dvrs show as being connected to the abc network. However, neither the directv for android app nor the remote control app on my ASUS TF101see the dvrs on the network. If I connect my cell phone to the abc network it doesn't see them either. However, if I connect the cell phone to the xyz network both apps see both dvrs. Problem is I want to use the tablet to run both apps but it cannot connect it to the 5.0ghz network, just the 2.4ghz one. I also have a Geniego connected to the router using Ethernet and it works fine, seeing both dvrs. Anyone else have a similar problem. Thanks.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Is having the tablet on the 2.4 network really a problem- on rereading it appears the tablet won't show on either network, though I'd think that being on the same network is important.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I have a Netgear router, dual band and have good success.mixing bands.

Are you sure both the ABC and XYZ networks are set for full home and internet access?
If one is a Guest network, it won't be seen by other devices all the time.

I made that error once.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

FWIW, I have the newest apple router and I have no problem with my iDevices when on either network. make sure that both networks supports "mixed" mode


----------



## jventre (Apr 29, 2004)

Dad - Not sure what you mean about setting both networks for full home and internet access. Neither is a guest network and other PCs and tablets in my home can access the internet via whichever one of the two networks it is connected to. BTW, DTV was no help in solving this issue either. I spent almost two hours on the phone with 3 levels of supports and no one had an answer.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

jventre said:


> Dad - Not sure what you mean about setting both networks for full home and internet access. Neither is a guest network and other PCs and tablets in my home can access the internet via whichever one of the two networks it is connected to. BTW, DTV was no help in solving this issue either. I spent almost two hours on the phone with 3 levels of supports and no one had an answer.


Not surprised. They aren't network specialist for different router manufacturers... and some don't even truly know what a router is. For clarification are you simply saying you're running one network on one band and the other network on the other band? Or do you actually have 2 different networks regardless of band?


----------

